

Peter Seibel looking for someone to take over Lispbox - mnemonik
http://www.gigamonkeys.com/blog/2010/04/16/lispbox.html

======
jacquesm
Peter should definitely renew the registration for the domain, lest someone
with less noble intentions snatches it.

He can always transfer the registration when he finds someone suitable to take
over the project. It also isn't very clever to alert the domain snatchers to
the fact that he won't be renewing.

~~~
sokoloff
I emailed to offer to pay him his out-of-pocket expenses to do that, because I
got a lot of value from Lispbox when reading his book. (Sadly, I'm neither
qualified nor do I have the time to do Lispbox justice as a maintainer, but
I'm more than happy to pay $20 a year or whatever to keep lispbox.com in the
hands of the good guys...)

~~~
jacquesm
Cool. If you want I'll chip in.

